# 2013 3D Archery Team & Member Names



## Big John (Feb 7, 2013)

*3D Archery Team Rules*
1.	No more than 4 team members.
2.	Team must have one member that shoot from each stake (see below) the 4th shooter can be from any stake but not same class.
3.	No two members in same class if shooting from the same stake.
4.	Team members may shoot at different clubs.
5.	You make your own team. 
6.	Post your team name & members names.
7.	Team members scores must be able to be found on a scores posted by the club.
8.	Each week your team members may post one score for the weekend.
9.	If a club does not post there scores then a picture submitted score card with a signature & date.
10.	Need a minimum of 3 members to post scores to enter that weekend.
11.	Score must be posted by the Wednesday of the next week to be counted.  
12.	All scores will be averaged together to get team score each week. 
13.	Teams must be made with names by (2-23-13).
14.	This will run for (May 31, 2013).
15.	No 14’s 
16.	Team members must compete in a class at the club (no for fun scores)
17.	 If the club has known Yardage for the class you shoot, it is ok to use that score.
18.	 As for clubs having different rules/ classes, you will abide by their rules to compete in your class.

How the scoring will work. 
You have 4 members.
 #1 shoots 186; #2 shoots 176, #3 did not shoot. # 4 shoots 200. 
You will 186+176+200/ 3 = 187 for that week.

*Making up the Team*
1 Member:  Novice, Women Hunter, Young Adult Pins, Youth Boys Open, Youth Girls Open, 
 Or Youth Pins
1 Member: Hunter, Women’s Known, Senior Women’s Open, Open C, Young Adult Male Open, Women’s Open B, Senior Masters Open, or Super Senior Open
1 Member: Open A, Open B, Known 45 Open, or Women’s Open A
1 Member: that is not in the same class as any other member on the team.
Pro/ Semi- pro/ Known 50: You can no more than one on your team but there score will be -10 points

*Posting your Team*
You will post your team name, each members name and class they shoot.
Team Name JOE SHOOTER’S
Joe Shoe- Known 45
Tony Smith –Hunter
Jane Doe- Woman Hunter
Jake Toe – Open A

The People running this contest reserve the right to remove scores that they fill or not valid.
Bonus points will be giving to teams that ALL show and shoot specific shoots each month. (Dates coming soon)

The only fun scores will be from a team member that is running a shoot. (Home club)

Now Only post your Team Name & Members Below.

PM me with any ?? or you can post in the other Thread


----------



## C Cape (Feb 7, 2013)

*Team FSA*

Sheila Brett - Women's Hunter
Don Hansen - Hunter
Johnny Bobo - Open B
Chris Cape - Known 45


----------



## C Cape (Feb 7, 2013)

mr10ss said:


> So yall leavin Unlimited and Senior Open out eh? Guess I don't fit in to this. We still have shoots if yall want to shoot at our club.



Senior open and unlimited both shoot the white stake correct? It's just about impossible for us to get every class listed as some clubs don't have every class. 

He just listed those so people would know which stake they would shoot for that class. 

Every team should be comprised of a blue, red, and a white stake shooter. The 4th shooter can shoot from any stake. The catch is the 4th shooter cannot shoot a class that one of the other team members does. 

Please remember this is for fun and we are not making anything off doing this. Just thought it would spice things up a little. 

If anyone has any questions or concerns please pm me or Big John and we can discuss it. Please keep this thread strictly for the teams to sign up.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 12, 2013)

Team Top Shot. 
Jonathan Clark - Young Adult 
Mitchell Irvin - Known 50  
Jennifer Cannon - Women's K-40
Sam Smith - Youth


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay!!! I know there were more than 2 teams wanting to be in on this thing. 

Come on post your teams. 

Let's get this going!!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks as if we got em all skeered!




I know that BMF team is skeery, glad they got Gunna and Melinda to pull the others along!  


And then us on the FSA team, cape and gizmo are about to have to be put back into training.


----------



## t8ter (Feb 13, 2013)

So k50,semi and pro will have a handicap of -10 points?


----------



## C Cape (Feb 13, 2013)

That is correct.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Feb 13, 2013)

If anybody needs a member let me know.Shooting semi..


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Man I was hoping this would really take off...

I shoot "hunter" class if anyone needs a team member & I can only shoot 2-3 clubs a season


----------



## DanielHunter (Feb 28, 2013)

How is this gonna work with only afew teams?
If anyone needs a good k45 shooter shoot me a pm


----------



## mitchi (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you know one Daniel?


----------



## DanielHunter (Mar 1, 2013)

nope


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm in squirrel, shooting open B this year, let's find 2 more. Maybe we can get Alligood in the K45 to join.


----------



## Tracker1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nobody intrested in doing this format again this year??? Missed it last year but really would like to see it up this year so I could get in!


----------

